# SHOOT All PROTESTNG RIOTERS



## Lon (Aug 14, 2016)

These acts are occurring before the protesting rioters even know the facts. All major cities should have their local TV stations announce that protesting rioters will be shot. Peaceful protests are one thing but throwing bricks at policemen destroying property or shooting at them is NOT ACCEPTABLE. If the rioting protesters knew ahead of time that they would be shot if they did so, are they really stupid enough to riot anyway. LAW & ORDER MUST BE MAINTAINED AT ALL COSTS.

Enough of this Community Do Good Crap, It ain't working.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2016)

Drastic measures. Not acceptable, IMO


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 14, 2016)

> SHOOT All PROTESTNG RIOTERS



That's how most totalitarian(fascist & communist) governments do business, the former USSR, North Korea, China back in the day....

Remember Kent State?



How about The Tiananmen Square protests, sometimes referred to as the '89 Democracy Movement.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2016)

I hope you're just joking Lon.  I agree that protests should be peaceful and the violators should be dealt with and arrested when needed.  If a civilian is actually shooting at a cop, then I say fine, use lethal force for protection.  For throwing bricks or property damage, shooting them is not and never should be the American way to maintain law and order.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2016)

Blood lust


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Drastic measures. Not acceptable, IMO



Couldn't agree more Falcon!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 14, 2016)

Lon, have you lost your marble?


----------



## Lon (Aug 14, 2016)

No I am not kidding.  Look what's happened in Milwaukee. They have alerted the National Guard. Some of the protesters had weapons and fired at police. Cops hi int the head with bricks. Absolutely no respect for law and order. OK, call me a facist/bigot/racist but I just betcha that many if not all of the rioters have police records. I guess we need more ping pong tables, basket ball courts and jobs paying $20 per hour. PLEASE TELL ME YOUR SOLUTION TO THE PROBLEM OF VIOLENT PROTESTS AND RIOTING---& NOT SOMETHING THAT IS GOING TO TAKE YEARS AND YEARS TO SOLVE, BECAUSE THE PROBLEM IS NOW.


----------



## Lon (Aug 14, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> That's how most totalitarian(fascist & communist) governments do business, the former USSR, North Korea, China back in the day....
> 
> Remember Kent State?
> 
> ...



I don't believe those were ARMED & VIOLENT PROTESTS Thomas


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2016)

What country do you live in Lon?  Since when is the penalty for throwing bricks the Death penalty?   That certainly is not the solution.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 14, 2016)

BLACK police officer shoots a BLACK armed man who is pointing a handgun at him.  BLACK people riot burning 7 police cruisers after filling them with bullet holes, loot and burn 4 businesses, 48 shots fired at the police....  And just how do we get some semblance of sanity back into the culture of the U.S.??  Now, we taxpayers will pay the City of Milwaukee millions of dollars to rebuild the area these criminals looted and burned.  They ARE criminals!!!  

I do not agree with opening fire and killing them.  What I would agree with would be fire hoses, tear gas, and non-lethal rubber bullets.  If some were injured... they brought it on themselves.  If the protest remains civil... let them march.  When it turns to looting and burning... show there are consequences for criminal behavior.


----------



## Lon (Aug 14, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> What country do you live in Lon?  Since when is the penalty for throwing bricks the Death penalty?   That certainly is not the solution.



If someone is throwing a brick at a cop shoot the sonofabitch.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2016)

Lethal force should never be the first resort of the police, or anyone else.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 14, 2016)

Yo son, just lower the gas there a few notches, and I will say nothing suggesting spell check in any way. Really...hands up don't shoot. I remember a rather off-handed comment heard in small town PA one day. It was uglier still that the fellows having the conversation worked for the local prison. It was suggested they close off Philly and burn it to the ground. That would solve the immediate prison overcrowding. We've already become a society of shoot first and ask questions later. Suggesting more violence to fight violence...complete anarchy isn't the answer.


----------



## Lon (Aug 14, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Lethal force should never be the first resort of the police, or anyone else.


    Warri           When is the last time that Sydney, Melbourne,Canberra, Brisbane or Perth had looting, rioting,shooting at police?


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 14, 2016)

Lon said:


> I don't believe those were ARMED & VIOLENT PROTESTS Thomas



There was no mention of protestors being  "armed"(the implication being firearms) in your post.      Throwing bricks at police is totally unacceptable behavior, but does not warrant summary execution.


----------



## IKE (Aug 14, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> BLACK police officer shoots a BLACK armed man who is pointing a handgun at him.  BLACK people riot burning 7 police cruisers after filling them with bullet holes, loot and burn 4 businesses, 48 shots fired at the police....  And just how do we get some semblance of sanity back into the culture of the U.S.??  Now, we taxpayers will pay the City of Milwaukee millions of dollars to rebuild the area these criminals looted and burned.  They ARE criminals!!!



Funny but it seems like every time a person of color gets shot (looks justified in this case) it automatically gives a hall pass to others of color to riot, burn and loot.

Dead guy = a free pass and justification to toast vehicles & businesses and get a free big screen tv.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Lon said:


> These acts are occurring before the protesting rioters even know the facts. All major cities should have their local TV stations announce that protesting rioters will be shot. Peaceful protests are one thing but throwing bricks at policemen destroying property or shooting at them is NOT ACCEPTABLE. If the rioting protesters knew ahead of time that they would be shot if they did so, are they really stupid enough to riot anyway. LAW & ORDER MUST BE MAINTAINED AT ALL COSTS.
> 
> Enough of this Community Do Good Crap, It ain't working.


:boo::danger::disagree:mg::saywhat:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 18, 2016)

> LAW & ORDER MUST BE MAINTAINED AT ALL COSTS.


Accepting that the end justifies the means is the beginning of totalitarianism.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Manatee (Aug 18, 2016)

If you google "water canon" you will see some interesting vehicles that are used in other countries.  They are trucks with armored cabs to protect the operators and the back is a water tank.  The water canon is mounted on the cab roof.  It is simple in operation, the water is sufficient to knock the rioter on his arse without killing him.

The Israelis carried it one step further by putting "skunk juice " in the water so that the troublemaker will have something to remember.

There is no valid reason to not use them here.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 19, 2016)

Lon said:


> These acts are occurring before the protesting rioters even know the facts. All major cities should have their local TV stations announce that protesting rioters will be shot. Peaceful protests are one thing but throwing bricks at policemen destroying property or shooting at them is NOT ACCEPTABLE. If the rioting protesters knew ahead of time that they would be shot if they did so, are they really stupid enough to riot anyway. LAW & ORDER MUST BE MAINTAINED AT ALL COSTS.
> 
> Enough of this Community Do Good Crap, It ain't working.



Policies like that triggered a revolution once already. Pretty harsh and the tools of an opressive regime. I don't think that that's what's needed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2016)

I can see the lines of Brown Shirts goose stepping down main street now..


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Lethal force should never be the first resort of the police, or anyone else.



While Lon's thought does, at first glance, seem extreme, think of the alternative view as expressed above. 

No one is suggesting "as a first resort" but rather "in response". Peaceful demonstrations are fine. For those who want to take the discussion to the USSR or China, the subject is not response to peaceful demonstrations - it is response to violence directed against the police and those who the police are supposed to be protecting.


----------



## IKE (Aug 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I can see the lines of Brown Shirts goose stepping down main street now..



Hey I've been told that I look quite fetching in 'jack boots'.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2016)

IKE said:


> Hey I've been told that I look quite fetching in 'jack boots'.



I believe it!!  lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vigilante justice is the only answer.  I'm armed and ready to ride, just point me in the right direction...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Vigilante justice is the only answer.  I'm armed and ready to ride, just point me in the right direction...


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I can see the lines of Brown Shirts goose stepping down main street now..



Agreed. They go from city to city stirring up trouble and creating riots and looting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2016)

Ray said:


> Agreed. They go from city to city stirring up trouble and creating riots and looting.



Who would "they" be?


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Who would "they" be?



Well, I was responding to - "I can see the lines of Brown Shirts goose stepping down main street now."  

The organized racial "demonstrators". As an example, most every racial demonstration has professionally printed posters with revcom.us printed at the bottom. Look it up.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 19, 2016)

Spray them all with blue dye 
that won't come off for 6 months so they
wont beable to go back to a 
normal life after they've caused
so much damage then the police 
can nick them at a later date 
be a bit hard going back to work
or signing on covered in blue ink
just a suggestion who knows it might work


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> Spray them all with blue dye
> that won't come off for 6 months so they
> wont beable to go back to a
> normal life after they've caused
> ...



What a great idea. I like that.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 19, 2016)

Ray said:


> Well, I was responding to - "I can see the lines of Brown Shirts goose stepping down main street now."
> 
> The organized racial "demonstrators". As an example, most every racial demonstration has professionally printed posters with revcom.us printed at the bottom. Look it up.




So, we have regressed back to the early 1960s mentality, blaming racial unrest and demonstrations on Communist backing?

Some things over time come full circle, _idiocy_ being no exception.    :shrug:


----------



## Ray (Aug 20, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> So, we have regressed back to the early 1960s mentality, blaming racial unrest and demonstrations on Communist backing?
> 
> Some things over time come full circle, _idiocy_ being no exception.    :shrug:



Hey I didn't print those signs and there are are other groups besides the one cited. Are you suggesting that there not organized demonstrators bussed in?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2016)

Snopes has looked into this claim

http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/revcom.asp


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2016)

I've reread this thread several times and am getting more and more confused. The term "Brown Shirts" refers to Hitler's Storm Troopers, right? So where do the Communists come into this?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2016)

Sunny said:


> I've reread this thread several times and am getting more and more confused. The term "Brown Shirts" refers to Hitler's Storm Troopers, right? So where do the Communists come into this?


Yes, I got confused on that point too.  lol


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 20, 2016)

Sunny said:


> I've reread this thread several times and am getting more and more confused. The term "Brown Shirts" refers to *Hitler's Storm Troopers*, right? So where do the Communists come into this?



Beats me.  ???   :shrug:


----------



## Ray (Aug 21, 2016)

Sunny said:


> I've reread this thread several times and am getting more and more confused. The term "Brown Shirts" refers to Hitler's Storm Troopers, right? So where do the Communists come into this?



It is confusing if you buy into the concept of "Trump is a Fascist/Nazi/whatever" but want to overlook the tactics of those one the left. Those "marching down the street" these days are not of the right.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 21, 2016)

Sunny said:


> I've reread this thread several times and am getting more and more confused. The term "Brown Shirts" refers to Hitler's Storm Troopers, right? So where do the Communists come into this?



Hitler was a FASCIST...  not a Communist..   People, unfortunately, think the two are interchangeable.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 21, 2016)

Weren't the brown shirts Mussollini's fascist police? Hitler's nazi (fascist) police was the SS at that time, and I don't know about Stalin's, don't think they were called brown shirts.


----------



## Ray (Aug 22, 2016)

When there are organized groups creating riots, looting and attacks on the police, I really do not think that the color of their shirts is an important matter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Weren't the brown shirts Mussollini's fascist police? Hitler's nazi (fascist) police was the SS at that time, and I don't know about Stalin's, don't think they were called brown shirts.



You could be right... So many Dictators... so little time..


----------

